# Need video game art!



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey all, I'm making a game about betta fish with and anti-cruelty message in it. I need someone to make a digital drawing of a betta with a white background. You will get full credit! I would rather have an HM/SDeT/DeT betta in non flare but I can live with a VT/CT. I'll post the link when I'm done the game! It's going to be made with Scratch (scratch.mit.edu) because I'm still learning to code! But someday, I may make a JavaScript port of it.


----------



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG this is amazing! I can't wait to see the finished product! Are you wanting pixel art or drawn art? What size?


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Drawing tablet-esque art would be the best. And the bigger the better because I can shrink it down to size if need be. Something like this but a bit more detailed:


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

If you are interested, you can all view a "Betta" version of the game with placeholder art here: http://scratch.mit.edu/projects/15546740/


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Are you still opened to art. I would love to participate!


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Yea, I'm still making some improvements to the game and looking for art!


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Expect my reply! Are you looking for more cartoon or realism?


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Here is my Subbmission hope you like it!!!!!:-D I can do a more catoony version if you like


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Needs to be cropped !


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

I like it! Can you send the file to me? PM me and I'll give you my email. Also, I was kinda looking for realism but I still really like it! You should do commissions!


----------

